# Airscape - Does it live to its expectations for you? It doesn't for me



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had my Airscape for a while now, over a year. Unfortunately, for me, it doesn't live up to the hype.

I bought 1kg of beans. I had 500g a week or so after roasting. Of that, 250g or so was then placed into an airscape container, and the other 250g distributed into 18g doses in individual pots. The other 500g was vyacuum packed and frozen.

The doses stored in the individual pots were used over the course of a week, and it was great. I then went back to the airscape container, ready to re-charge the individual containers, and noticed that the beans didn't have that lovely smell compared to when I opened the bag originally. I then brewed that over the course of that next week, and could also confirm the taste in the cup matched the expectations. It was just... Meh.

Two months later, and I opened the vacuum sealed bag that was in the freezer. Oh my! It was great. The lovely smell, and taste, was all there again. So, 250g into individual doses, and the other 250g into the airscape. As I used the individual doses, I noticed that the beans were degrading as the week passed by. And, yesterday, it was time to recharge the individual pots from the airscape. And so I did it. And guess what? The smell, the taste... Just... meh. I would expect that, inside an airscape container, beans would have kept fresh for a lot longer.

So there are two possibilities: Either Airscape doesn't live up to the hype, or maybe my airscape container is broken? Is there any meaningful way I could test this?

If this is what it does, I might well just ditch the airscape all together, and simply vacuum and freeze coffee in smaller batches, taking out of the freezer 200g or so at a time, rather than 500g.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I had wondered about trying *lay flat poly tube (food grade)*... it needs to be thick.. Sealing groups of beans in like they used to do with some sweets on the continent, so each sealed section of poly tube had 180g in and the whole string put in the freezer. Ebay seems to list 250 guage or 500 guage, if you can get thicker than 500, possibly best to.

Bring it out every few days as needed, snip between the double seals, allow the section removed to come to room temp (this avoids condensation), open and decant into individual containers or one large one.









I already have a 300mm wire heat sealer but a small 250mm wire heat sear is probably only around £15 from ebay

It's a little project I meant to try years ago...just never got round to it, and I am sure it would work really well.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam

Oh dear! I wish I had heard this a month ago.

First time, I am hearing this. Just recently acquired 1 KG airscape - don't know why I did that 🤔!

Infact, I am storing 2 x 250g beans, one direct and the other in a plastic bag in the airscape. It is fine like coffee vac and not earth shaking. It lasts 2 weeks and seems no difference. I would say it is over priced.

Why do you store in airscape if you don't plan to use the beans? We use the airscape _iff_ we want to consume the beans

One question to @DavecUK is how long do the beans stay fresh in airscape? It's a week in coffee vac.

Is it ok to keep 2 beans like I store ?

I do not know how does one carry out a leak test !


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@DavecUK

what about this ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Why do you store in airscape if you don't plan to use the beans


 That's a great question. I thought I could buy a 500g bag, use 200g odd grams (into individual containers to use during the week) and dump the rest into the airscape to use it later, rather than use the freezer and vacuum pack it.

it doesn't mean that the airscape is to blame here - it might be mine is broken, I haven't got a clue. Hence why I'd like to hear from others.

it might be that it works for you. Let us know how you get on with it. 👍


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteamThx

I honestly think I'm ok for a week, think pushing it for 2. But, I will never use airscape as a storage. For us, freezer has always kept the beans fresher even for 4 months.

Tbh, I am not happy to use airscape to store 2 beans. Not sure, it gets all the air out as the 2nd is always in a bag. This is always a challenge using 2. I think Dave uses 2-3 containers.

Let's wait for others' views.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> what about this ?


 I think that would be good, just need less and cheaper, I guess it's worth seeing how 500 gauge does as that's all that seems available on ebay, especially as it will be frozen. Looking to buy a cheap test amount now.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Let's know how it went. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Let's know how it went. Thanks


 I also think there may be another way....if you have sufficient airscapes...decant portions into airscapes...put some in the freezer...take out let beans come up to room temp, then use.

I thought long and hard about layflat poly tube and I realised that small tupperware style boxes with lids are probably better...and of course reusable.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> take out let beans come up to room temp, then use


 won't they be affected by condensation? or airscape lid is a decent sealant?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ting_tang said:


> won't they be affected by condensation? or airscape lid is a decent sealant?


 Shouldn't be if there is not too much air in the container.....but I'm leaning towards smaller, fully filled tupperware containers.

Most important thing is to let anything come up to room temp after removal from the freezer.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@DavecUK Transfer 1 Kg on airscape and into freezer?

It means, take out a portion to thaw at room temperature and transfer to a smaller airscape?

Is a metal in freezer a good idea ?

I am going to have to buy a stand-alone freezer and put in a freezer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee no use smaller airscapes and store batches in the freezer. Or small tupperware containers, as I intend to try next time I roast.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@DavecUK 250g tupperware is better - pretty economical compared to an expensive airscape of similar size.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

So.... Back on topic.... Does the Airscape does the trick for you guys? Does it live up to expectations?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So.... Back on topic.... Does the Airscape does the trick for you guys? Does it live up to expectations?


 I think your experiment answers your question: removing the air and freezing works; removing *only the air above the beans* at room temperature isn't as effective. This makes sense, because the shape of the beans leaves a lot of space between them. This space is full of air, and that air will oxidise the coffee.

I have been using Vacuvin containers (the older version of this) for over 20 years. They use the same to cork and pump as the wine saver, so you can pump the air out and create a vacuum in the container. Some people say that vacuum encourages oils to come out to the surface of the beans, but I have never noticed this issue and didn't have such a problem.









A combination of vacuum bags+freezing for longer term, and a small supply out of the freezer in a vacuum container works well for me.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam I have been using it for a month. I am actually not impressed.

I have kept the beans in coffee vac before for 2 weeks at a time with probably some deterioration of the freshness towards the end.

I was wondering in the last 2 days, if the beans had lost a lot of the freshness stored on airscape, resulting in channelling and faster pour. I don't time my shots except during the first few shots of a fresh bag. I cut my shot at the 6 bar pressure, which consistently gives me 43-45g.

To give a benefit of doubt, I plan not keep the 2nd bag of beans for the next 2 - 4 weeks and assess.

Thx


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee - excellent. Let us know how it goes. Would be nice to figure out if this is just me or that's the case and experience with other users too. 👍


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have been using an airscape for the past 12 months (white, ceramic, 7" Medium) and have not had a bad experience. Granted, I have nothing else to compare it against other than a glass mason jar which I used prior. There's never more than 3-4 days worth of coffee in the jar at any one time so maybe more coffee stored for a longer time would give a different impression; but overall I am pretty happy with my purchase.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Does the Airscape does the trick for you guys? Does it live up to expectations?


 I had 1 medium one (for 500gr beans). By my experience, it doesn't keep beans fresher (I was not expecting that) in compare to the opened coffee bag, if you remove air each time after sealing the bag. But it gives a predictable degradation, when different bags worked differently. I have been long time cappuccino drinker, so even it was noticeable, I didn't care much. Later I started to enjoy v60 more, and got the second medium one for more interesting beans. And no, airscape doesn't work for that. If I don't drink coffee over the weekend and don't open it, it's kind of fine, but during the week if I make v60 2 times a day, I start to notice the difference in 2-3 days. So at the moment I'm expecting 50ml plastic test tubes from Amazon, to try them with single dosing.

I have a vacuum sealer, and tried that road with freezing when I was ordering by my own. I didn't like it, bags waste etc.. Now we have a group with guys around, so we can order smaller batches more frequently with a free shipping.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

RDC8 said:


> so maybe more coffee stored for a longer time would give a different impression


 Agree with you. I wouldn't keep beans for more than a week in airscape. If you don't drink 3-4 shots per day, get a small one, and keep other part in a bag, sealed/packed in the regular container. I have a theory, that a good narrow bag (some roasters has it, narrow long bag) seals better, because you pour beans from a tiny hole, when airscape has a large area exposed to air when you open it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ting_tang said:


> in compare to the opened coffee bag, if you remove air each time after sealing the bag


 In my case I keep the beans for approx. 1 week in the airscape and don't touch it. Still seems to have lost their mojo when I then transfer to individual pots and use it.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

I use a 1kg airscape and generally buy 1kg bags. This lasts me a month. I open and close the airscape 2/3 times a day.

I have wondered if the taste fades over time, but I have nothing to compare it to and have also wondered if I just 'get used' to the flavour, so it doesn't come across as pronounced as it did when I first started drinking it.

Today I received 1kg of Foundry Rocko Mountain in 2No. 500g bags, so I'll give it a week and then put 500g in the airscape and 500g in the freezer. Never frozen coffee, so will be an interesting experiment.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Today I received 1kg of Foundry Rocko Mountain in 2No. 500g bags


 This is exactly what I did and documented in the OP. The only difference is that I vacuum packed the contents of one of he 500g bags. With the same coffee.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> This is exactly what I did and documented in the OP. The only difference is that I vacuum packed the contents of one of he 500g bags. With the same coffee.


 I'll be sure to feed back over the month.

I don't have any means by which to vacuum pack at the moment, but perhaps that'll be experiment two.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've been using Airscapes for coming up to a couple of years. I think they're brilliant. I have two, the 250g and the 500g. I drink two coffees a day so about a week for each 250g bag and there's no noticeable change in the look of the bean or the taste. If one broke I would buy Airscape again.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've had an Airscape for about 18 months - bought one after reading about it on here and have had it since I started home espresso. I also have 2 Tightvac Coffeevac containers - all are 500g in size. I tend to have 3 coffees on the go (one a decaf for my wife). Typically I won't store more than 250g in any of them and freeze anything more, which I will then take out to use again in about 250g batches. I tend to get through 250g of beans in two weeks or less and to be honest all of the containers seem to be holding up well using them this way.

One of the decaf beans we had recently definitely seemed to go stale in the Tightvac, but I think it was because neither of us were particularly keen on it so didn't really use it and it was sitting there for a long time.

I was toying with the idea of the pump vaccum containers when I was considering what way to go, but was swayed by an overwhelming support for the Airscape in the threads I read on here. Happy with my choice, but can see that the vaccum pump containers will probably provide better results - albeit with more effort than the containers I've got.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I bought a 1kg airscape about a year ago and found the same thing. It's just not effective at preventing the aging. I'm currently freezing my beans in 100g Tupperware pots instead.

I'm interested in vacuum bags, as I have other potential uses for a sealer. Is there a thread on that?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam A fresh bag of 250g of Java Jampit was opened on Thursday this week . We pull ~5-6 shots a day.

It was full of flavour on day 1. We pulled the remaining 250g out of the freezer early this morning and left the unopened bag to thaw at the room temperature.

The Airscape had 17.4g of beans. Topped a bit from the new bag and pulled a shot. 18g:-~44.2g out at 19s.

The new bag was full of aroma; comparing aroma the 18g of new bag vs the 18g from airscape, the aroma was muted in the case of the latter. We dosed 18g from the new bag and got 45.2g at 24s.

We were planning to buy a couple of canisters for the decaf and light roasts; not sure any more. We will see based on how we get on with other the beans.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee - that's interesting and mirrors my experience. Thanks for the experiment. 👍 - very useful.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam In case, if you want to read this!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee - that's interesting and mirrors my experience. Thanks for the experiment. 👍 - very useful.


 In case you missed it, JH compared storage containers types and brands. I think it was quite clear that vacuum containers did a better job than displacement containers (such as the Airscape).

In my opinion he unfairly dismissed the vacuum pump container. He also missed the point that it does tell you when enough air has been removed (the pump clicks):


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> @MediumRoastSteam In case, if you want to read this!


 Yeah, I did read that when it was posted with a lot of interest.

I kinda regret buying the Airscape now, specially such a big one. I thought it would keep coffee fresh for a couple of weeks at least. Seems like my old school containers are able to do a very similar job.

Oh well. Life goes on.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

With all respect, there wasn't much in the video, IMO. If my memory serves right, wasn't airscape excluded?; the canisters were opened once a day to mimic the daily use, etc. In our case, we open and close it a half a dozen times.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam Mine is a 1 KG container.

Am thinking, if I should buy some single dose tubes from Ali express.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

And that's the thing. I keep the beans in my airscape container for a week or slightly over, and don't ever open it until I need to recharge the small containers. And, even then, I feel like the beans deteriorate quite a bit.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> With all respect, there wasn't much in the video, IMO. If my memory serves right, wasn't airscape excluded?; the canisters were opened once a day to mimic the daily use, etc. In our case, we open and close it a half a dozen times.


 There wasn't much in the video, but it showed the basic 3 types of containers and what they do: 1. Air tight (all the air is left in the container, no new air can come in); 2. Air displacement (the air above the beans is removed, but all the air between the beans is left in); 3. Vacuum container (air is removed from the container, including from between the beans).

I don't think we need James Hoffmann - common sense is enough - to come to the conclusion that as far as removing air to reduce oxidation, airtight containers will do the least, air displacement will be in the middle, and vacuum containers will do the most.

JH said that coffee stored in the vacuum containers showed less channelling, but he didn't come to a conclusive conclusion regarding taste (read: he couldn't blind taste and sort the containers by that). Make of that what you want.

As far as I remember he didn't open the containers once a day. He did say though, that during degassing when the coffee was very fresh, the negative pressure in the vacuum containers was reduced, because gas was released from the beans (this is also my experience with vacuum containers: when you store very fresh beans in them they will lose the negative pressure because gas is released inside the container. Once the beans have rested, they will keep the vacuum pressure). The same effect will of course happen in air displacement containers, only you will have no way of knowing this is happening.

Finally, the Airscape container arrived at JH's after the beginning of his experiment, so he didn't include it in his tasting. But as his tasting came to nothing (he couldn't sort the containers by taste), then it didn't really matter that he didn't taste coffee from the Airscape. However, common sense places Airscape in the air displacement category, which means it's better than airtight containers - but not as good as vacuum containers - for protecting coffee from air.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@Doram Please don't get me wrong. I love his videos, his presentations and stumbling on to his video did pull me back into making good coffee at home. His video was a trigger and this forum was an enricher.

I get it that these videos are primarily marketing driven. I would have loved a serious testing of these canisters mimicking the frequency of day use.

@MediumRoastSteam I have ordered this.

I am aware of the headspace as I plan to fill them with either 16.3g or 18g. I am thinking of drilling a 1 mm hole on the lid at the centre and glue a one-way valve for degassing inside.

I think @DavecUK may have concerns about the trapped air inside. 😊


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> glue a one-way for degassing inside


 could you recommend one please? I have ordered plastic test tubes, if there is a reason to have the valve, I would fit it as well.



Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> may have concerns about the trapped air inside


 could you give give some refs please or some short explanation, why the valve is important. While ago I read some articles like this, and was tending to think that valve is not so important.

Thank you!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> lid at the centre and glue a one-way for degassing inside.


 Trust me. You don't need to worry about degassing if it's a screw lid and such a small quantity. Nothing will pop. 😊

I've been doing this for ages, on screw lid tiny brown glass jars, and there's been no issues.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@ting_tang

Here you go!


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Nothing will pop.


 Is it only the reason to have the valve and nothing to do with aroma build up etc?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ting_tang said:


> Is it only the reason to have the valve and nothing to do with aroma build up etc?


 I have no idea.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've been using a cheaper version of an airscape from tk maxx. It's about as effective as storing the beans in a high quality airtight container but it looks nicer on the countertop

Excess beans that won't be used for a couple of weeks go into a zaniss air tight container as packed as can be and are frozen.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I am looking to buy some single dose jars.

I am thinking of grabbing this 60 ml jar for 18g & 20g doses. These would be for light to medium roasts for me.

*Would these hold 20g? *

I also need 50 ml jars to dose 15.5-16g; this will be for my wife. I think this should be ok. She prefers medium dark (espresso roasts) mostly. A good example of her preference is coffee compass's Sumatra.

My daughter doesn't live with us. She likes a low acidic beans. She loves coffee compass's Cuban. I plan to buy a bag, pack them as a single dose of 16g each and freeze them as I can draw one at a time. The question is *how do I freeze as a single dose?* I want to avoid plastic bags for environmental reasons. *Jars are ideal to freeze. I'm not sure we can freeze the beans in glass jars, can we? *

Thx


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee - I have those jars, 12 of them. They will hold 20g no problem. I often store 18g.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam How would you freeze a single dose? If need an air tight single dose plastic jar, don't I? I'm not sure glass jar is a good idea.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> How would you freeze a single dose?


 Put 18g of coffee in the freezer? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😉👍👍

jokes aside, I don't know. I've seem people vacuum packaging single doses, but that's a monumental waste of plastic.

I don't know how good, or bad, freezing one of those jars is. If you buy some anyway, you can always sacrifice one for the good or coffee science and research.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> If need an air tight single dose plastic jar, don't I? I'm not sure glass jar is a good idea.


 Why would glass be a problem to freeze? You are not putting any liquid inside that can expand and cause breakage, nor will you be rapidly changing the temp from hot to cold which could cause the glass to crack.

I have been freezing beans in jam glass jars and never had any problem.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Put 18g of coffee in the freezer?


 Yes. 😂😂😂

I have no choice. She doesn't live with us. She comes over at least once a month for a couple of days, and at time a little longer depending on her rota at the hospital. Mostly, a cup a day and 2 at the max. So, it has got to be frozen as a single dose only.

No plastic bags for sure. I have never seen a glass used in freezers. Perhaps, 50 ml plastic jar with screw cap.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@Doram I wasn't sure if the glass jar is fit for freezing purpose. 🙄

You are a star! I will go with some of the amber glass jars.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> I'll be sure to feed back over the month.
> 
> I don't have any means by which to vacuum pack at the moment, but perhaps that'll be experiment two.


 @MediumRoastSteam Second bag of 500g came out of the freezer today. Not had a cup from it yet, but following defrost I opened the bag and the aroma wasn't there like before. Not that that means the flavour won't be. I forgot to set aside some beans from the first 500g to do a comparison later on, but I am not sure that would have been reliable in any event.

I have been looking in to vacuum options and wondered if anyone had tried something like this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/W-Unique-Reusable-Practical-Storage-Cooking/dp/B07NRT3B5Q/ref=asc_df_B07NRT3B5Q/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=256011645564&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17808039061602097429&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006589&hvtargid=pla-739163997320&psc=1

They look ideal from the perspective of being reusable and easy to store. Can also be frozen and if needs be, re-vacuumed if they leak at all.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

It depends on quality of the valves. I have tried similar bags with my vacuum sealer, and it didn't work for me. In 1-2 days, the bags were filled with air.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I found this 200g to 500g jar with lid. I am thinking it is probably air tight and worth a try

Edit: Sorry. My bad. these are up to 500 ml.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

My first cup this morning and I think the flavours were more prominent - could all be in my head, but just seemed more pronounced.

Given the freezing beans experiment 'worked' I'll probably give it another go with my next batch as well.

I am not clear on the benefit of vacuum packing for the freezer. Just squeezing the air out the bag and sealing it seemed to work well, so not having to faff with another process would be great.


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm in 2,5 weeks with plastic test tubes and so far I like it. I poured into 20 tubes, and other part was vacuum sealed in a large bag (I take what I need and reseal the same bag). I'm refilling every 7-10 days. Aroma is 'almost fresh'. With an airscape (500gr version) aroma was 'muted' in 1 week. Grinder settings not changing, just micro adjustments with lowering for 1/5 or 1/4 on DF64 every 4-5 days, with an Airscape had to lower for 1-2 in 1,5-2 weeks.

To freeze or not to freeze I decided earlier. I don't store bags for months, and have not noticed any difference with a vacuum sealed in a freezer or in a dark/cool place for a period of 3-4 weeks. Just a 'funny' thing, with vacuum sealing after 2 days of the roast date. Bag is inflated. I read somewhere that you need to vacuum seal after the 'resting', so now I know why.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ting_tang said:


> Just a 'funny' thing, with vacuum sealing after 2 days of the roast date. Bag is inflated.


 interesting! Thank you for your feedback. I do wonder if the back will self-inflate if you freeze the beans?


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I do wonder if the back will self-inflate if you freeze the beans?


 I can try later, when I get another delivery. But when I was vacuum freezing a while ago for a short period, they didn't, however I was following that recommendation which I have read somewhere - to freeze after the resting.

Roasters probably will correct me, but looks like there is a window with exceed amount gases coming from the beans. Bag on the photo was sealed 24th November (Roast date 22nd November). I sealed 2 bags like on the photo at the same day. 4 days ago they were still 'hard', without air, and I opened one of the bags, to pour beans to the test tubes. I poured half of the bag, and resealed. A half bag still 'hard' without air.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> interesting! Thank you for your feedback. I do wonder if the back will self-inflate if you freeze the beans?


 It's the same with the solid vacuum containers. But because they are rigid, instead of inflating the bag with the gas released from the beans, you will lose the pressure and the lid won't be tightly closed (when the container is under vacuum the pressure will force the lid so strong you can't open it without releasing the pressure by the valve. When there is no negative pressure, the lid will just be resting on the container and you just can lift if off without any force).

So your question can be rephrased: Does freezing stop the beans from releasing gas? This is easy to test: you vacuum-freeze some beans right after roasting and check if they stay under vacuum. And if the result is that freezing stops the release of gas, then it probably means that they will need resting after they thaw.

I always freeze after resting, but did anyone try to freeze right after roasting and can report?


----------

